# dog - sore nose?



## pixiepoo (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi,

Ive noticed that my dog, a border collie, has recently been getting a sore nose. I noticed that he had started licking it a lot as his nose was running and now the top of his nose has formed a crust. It looks sore and inflamed - i will be taking him to the vets but wondered what everybody thinks it might be?

I have attached a picture of it. Any advice would be grateful. Many thanks.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

I am glad to hear u r going to vet.
Those type of lesions look like an imunity problem problem so vet care essential.
good luck


----------



## pixiepoo (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah i am taking him tomorrow. These things play on your mind tho so i thought in the meantime id see if anyone here had any thoughts on what it could be. I've not seen anything like it before.

By immunity problem do u mean that he may have a virus of some sort?

many thanks for your reply.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

not viral am afraid.
In simple terms its when the body starts destroying its own cells, it could be she requires a long course of steroids. Its not an emergancy so dont panic, but do get her checked tommorow, it can be a long process to get them right again.
seen it in a rott and gsd both had lesions like that starting on the nose and developing to the eyelids feet ears etc
good lk and keep us informed should u need help/support.


----------



## BubblegumQueen (Jan 20, 2009)

My dog had a crack in his nose like the one in your pic but his nose wasnt as crusty as your dogs. Be careful as where my dogs nose cracked it bled and sprayed every where. If it does bleed i used to put a cold wet rag on the end of his nose and applyed a bit of pressure where the crack was.

Try putting some vasaline on his nose. i was advised this by my vet.

My dog had steroid tablets and antibiotics as they thought his was some sort of infection, or his immunity fighting itself (something like that) or cancer.

His nose didnt seam to heal and would bleed a couple of times a day and then maybe a week and ok.It seamed to be better when he was on steroids but they didnt want to keep him on them long term. This went on for quite a while in the end the vets had to quarterise the crack on his nose and he as been fine ever since.

The crustyness just seamed to get less and less and wet.

Hope he gets on ok at the vets.

The more i look at it i think its the same as my boy. Hes a german shephard.


----------



## acstewart (Dec 3, 2009)

Did you resolve this problem. My dog has very similar symptoms, and has been on anti-biotics for quite awhile now (at the vet's suggestion), with no improvement. Thx


----------



## dearden (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for posting pictures of your dogs nose. It looks much like my dogz nose - it seemed to happen quite fast. Although she has has a bit of a runny nose for a while and has been licking her nose. She is also a border collie/lab cross and is 9 years old. Did you find a cure for your dogs nose?


----------

